# What do you think??



## kdaw68 (Oct 11, 2010)

We build tower stands for deer hunting.  We use galvanized conduit for the frame, light weight tin for the roof, and luan for the walls.  Our goal is to keep it as light as possible.  I recently built one for my father-n-law (without the walls).  He decided to use 3/8" plywood for the walls.  The stand is a 4 x 6 approx 10' tall.  

My question is....Do you think the 3/8" plywood will add to much weight and cause it to be top heavy?

Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 11, 2010)

It'll add quite a bit of weight to a 4 x 6 plus you've probably got plywood for the floor too, I'd guess. I'd probably not do it, if it was mine. Post us a picture of it before you install your sides & roof!


----------



## kdaw68 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've already sent it to his house so I am unable to get a pic.  We are building a few more this week and can post later.  These will be 4' x 5' and 4' x 4'.


----------

